
Helsinki woman survives on salvaged food for 20 years - velmu
https://yle.fi/uutiset/osasto/news/food_for_thought_helsinki_woman_survives_on_salvaged_food_for_20_years/10615767
======
alexandrerond
The irony is that some few people can live like this solely because of the
over consuming society and strict food quality rules. So while they think
they're "alternative", their way of life only exists because the majority does
not live like that. In a sense they just take advantage from the system they
want to change (with good reason though).

